# Disturbing events in Malaysia



## rjnpenang (Feb 20, 2008)

Thank you everybody for replying, the subject is now closed.


----------



## brianc92121 (Jul 6, 2008)

I am brand new to this forum. It is interesting there have been no replies to this thread from your post. Makes me wonder what is happening there...? I see Malaysia as a possible retirement location. Should I be concerned about govt instability?


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Well, the current leader hasn't overstayed his term or anything yet, and comparing it to Zimbabwe is going way too far, I think, at least based on my experiences in both places (though the Zimbabwe visit was ages ago).


----------



## BeautifulMystique (Mar 17, 2008)

Rjn, you are Malaysian, aren't you? Seeing that your name is RjnPenang.

Have you been to Zimbabwe? Do you know what it is like over there?


----------



## rjnpenang (Feb 20, 2008)

I am English, and no, I have never been to Zimbabwe.


----------



## BeautifulMystique (Mar 17, 2008)

rjnpenang said:


> Hi everybody,
> My wife & I are back in Spain until Sept., I want to ask how people think about the current situation in Malaysia.
> Reading some sites/blogs I see that Anhwar is in the Turkish Embassy and plans a massive rally in KL this Sun., the army and police are holding joint exercises in the Klang Valley and the KL stock exchange was closed today due to a technical glitch!.
> I was informed this evening by a relative that various internet sites were unavalaible today in Malaysia, ie; |Malaysia Today : Your independent news| Lead Stories - The Malaysian Insider anybody else having problems?.
> ...


You said you are not Malaysian, so rightly you are not supposed to say as you deemed fit. Comparing Malaysia with Zimbabwe is just like comparing an apple with an orange. You have to have a certain degree of knowledge about both countries in order to put forward your comments. We do not comment simply on anything through hearsay! 

The army and police held joint exercises in Klang Valley last Sunday due to the increment of petrol which a lot of the locals here are not happy with - I reckon everyone around the world are not happy with it. As for the websites, it could be due to technical glitch which happens everyday and everywhere in the world. Even the NYSE has experienced it and you can check with your contacts if you like.


----------



## farabi (Oct 30, 2008)

*Malaysia*



BeautifulMystique said:


> You said you are not Malaysian, so rightly you are not supposed to say as you deemed fit. Comparing Malaysia with Zimbabwe is just like comparing an apple with an orange. You have to have a certain degree of knowledge about both countries in order to put forward your comments. We do not comment simply on anything through hearsay!
> 
> The army and police held joint exercises in Klang Valley last Sunday due to the increment of petrol which a lot of the locals here are not happy with - I reckon everyone around the world are not happy with it. As for the websites, it could be due to technical glitch which happens everyday and everywhere in the world. Even the NYSE has experienced it and you can check with your contacts if you like.


hi all, 

I stay in Kuala Lumpur and the riots are just minor isolated demonstrations as a publicity stunt promoted by the weak opposition party. Apart from the road blocks by the police at major roads causing incovenient traffic jams, malaysians run their day-to-day business as usual.


----------



## dreammer (Feb 25, 2010)

u are wrong, malaysian opposition is STRONG!we almost topple the goverment in the 12th-GE


----------

